# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  اختيارات غريتس الأولية لمواجهة بوركينا فاسو

## mohamed73

_ _ *عبد العزيز برادة وعمر القادوري وكريم أيت فانا  ومانويل داكوستا أبرز الوافدين الجدد على لائحة المنتخب المغربي لمواجهة  بوركينا فاصو وديا.*             أعلن البلجيكي إيريك  غريتس مدرب المنتخب المغربي لكرة القدم عن  لائحة أولية ضمت 28 لاعبا للمواجهة الودية أمام بوركينا فاسو في 29  فبراير/شباط القادم .                 وضمت اللائحة أغلب العناصر التي شاركت في النهائيات الأفريقية  بالغابون وغينيا الإستوائية وخرجت من الدور الأول باستثناء العميد الحسين  خرجة للإصابة وعادل تاعرابت الذي كانت مصادر إعلامية تحدثت أن غريتس لم  يقتنع بعطائه في النهائيات .                 واستدعى غريتس 7 لاعبين جدد وهم المحلي يونس بلخضر لاعب أولمبيك  أسفي والودادي السابق عصام عدوة لاعب غريماريش البرتغالي حاليا والذي سبق  له مجاورة المنتخب المغربي ونبيل درار المنتقل لموناكو الفرنسي والذي غيبه  غريتس عن النهائيات، بينما ضمت اللائحة أيضا لاعب المنتخب الأولمبي عبد  العزيز برادة المتألق رفقة خيطا في الإسباني و3 لاعبين يخطون أول تجاربهم  رفقة الأسود وهم عمر القادوري لاعب بريشيا الإيطالي وكريم أيت فانا لاعب  مونبيلييه الفرنسا ومانويل مروان داكوستا لاعب ويستهام وهو من أب برتغالي  وأم مغربية .                 وينتظر أن يتم تقليص اللائحة لحوالي 20 لاعب فقط في الأسبوع القادم  كما أن عدة لاعبين قد يعتذرون عن الحضور تجنبا لمواجهة الجماهير المغربية  بعد  نكسة ليبروفيل وأبرزهم مروان الشماخ ويوسف حجي والقنطاري وبنعطية .                 وستجرى مقابلة المغرب وبوركينا فاسو بستاد مراكش الجديد بقيادة طاقم تحكيم موريتاني.        * لائحة المنتخب المغربي*  * الحراس*  * :*  نادر لمياغري (الوداد البيضاوي) وعصام بادة (الفتح الرباطي) ومحمد أمسيف (أوغسبورغ)         * المدافعون*  * :*  أحمد القنطاري (بريست) ويونس بلخضر (أولمبيك أسفي)  وعبد الحميد الكوثري (مونبلييه) وميكائيل بصير (بورصاسبور) وبدر القادوري  (سلتيك) والمهدي بنعطية (أودينيزي) وجمال العليوي (دون فريق) وعبد الفتاح  بوخريص (الفتح الرباطي) ومصطفى لمراني (المغرب الفاسي) ومانويل مروان  داكوستا (ويستهام) وعصام عدوة (فيكتوريا غرماريش)         * الوسط*  * :*  عمر القادوري (بريتشيا) وكريم الأحمدي (فاينورد)  والمهدي كارسيلا  ومبارك بوصوفة (أنجي الروسي) وعادل هرماش (الهلال) ويونس  بلهندة (مونبيلييه) ونبيل درار (موناكو)         * الهجوم*  * :*  مروان الشماخ (أرسنال) وأسامة السعيدي (هريفين) ويوسف  العربي (الهلال) ونورالدين مرابط (قيصري سبور) وكريم أيت فانا (مونبلييه)  وعبد العزيز برادة (خيتافي) ويوسف حجي (رين).

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لك على الموضوع وبالتوفيق للمغرب

----------

